# NFS Pro Street Demo kommt am Freitag!!



## push@max (31. Oktober 2007)

Am Freitag wird die Demo für NFS Pro Street rauskommen, mal schauen was dieses Mal bei rumkommt, nachdem Carbon einer der schlechtesten war, die ich aus der ganzen Serie gespielt habe.

Gut ist schonmal das alles wieder am Tag sein wird (Most Wanted Style), nicht so gut ist, dass die Stadt nicht frei befahrbar sein wird, sondern man wie in NFS Underground automatisch an den Start rollt

http://winfuture.de/news,35434.html


----------



## C.McRae (1. November 2007)

ja aber endlich mal wieder nen schadensmodell.....und hoffentlich auch mit lenkrad diesmal besser spielbar....also nicht sooo arcade hoffe ich doch sehr...


----------



## buzty (1. November 2007)

das mit ohne frei befahrbare stadt stört mich nicht bin eig. eh immer direkt zum rennen gesprungen, ich will ja rennen fahren, einfach rumfahren tu ich in gta


----------



## Kovsk (1. November 2007)

NFS ist halt NFS. Und wird immer NFS bleiben. Es ist halt fast nen eigenes Gerne.


----------



## ulukay (1. November 2007)

finde ich nicht, es hat mal einen echt guten NFS teil gegeben - Porsche!


----------



## sYntaX (1. November 2007)

Geil ich freu mich schon riesig drauf 
Sind schon Mirrors bekannt?


----------



## EGThunder (1. November 2007)

Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, NFS Carbon habe ich komplett übersprunge. Most Wanted war super klasse. Nun brauche ich mal wieder nen gutes Rennspiel neben TDU. 

EG


----------



## push@max (1. November 2007)

Ich hoffe nur, dass sie diesmal diesen ganzen Spiegel Mist von Carbon entfernt haben, damit meine ich, dass sich in den Autos, auf der Strasse, einfach überall alles gespiegelt hat, total übertrieben. Die Farbe auf den Autos sah aus wie Chrom, alles am glänzen Aber ich denke, dass es diesmal besser sein wird, hoffe ich zumindest nach den Bilder...wird ja wieder endlich am Tag sein:sm_B-):


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Hab NfS von ersten Teil an gespielt und der beste Teil war der erste, dann kam Porsche und dann lange nix. Wenn jemand ein Mirror hat, nicht vergessen zu posten.


----------



## C.McRae (2. November 2007)

wann genau soll die demo kommen?? finde bisher absolut gar nichts darüber...


----------



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Hab NfS von ersten Teil an gespielt und der beste Teil war der erste, dann kam Porsche und dann lange nix. Wenn jemand ein Mirror hat, nicht vergessen zu posten.


 
kann ich mich anschließen, wobei ich auch NFS3 erwähnen würde - bis heute mein lieblingsteil. mit den modernen NFS-teilen konnte/kann ich wenig anfangen, mal sehen in welche richtung Pro Street einschlägt.


----------



## JSL (2. November 2007)

ich habe acu noch nichts gefunden, außer in einem anderen Forum, das es dort auch die Anküdigung gibt


----------



## sYntaX (2. November 2007)

Ich hab was gefunden: http://www.nfs-center.de/prostreet/demo.php
Um 20 Uhr wird die Demo verfügbar sein


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (2. November 2007)

und dann sind die ganzen Server überlastet.


----------



## sYntaX (2. November 2007)

Nuja wie immer halt 
Morgen früh hab ich sie sowieso sicher


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Hab den ganzen Tag gesucht und gewartet und es war nix da, dachte könnte es auf arbeit ziehen und dann daheim zocken. So nun schau ich schon ständig auf den EA Server und nix passiert. Wird wohl stimmen was im I-Net so rumgeistert, zwischen 20 und 0 Uhr. *grummel*


----------



## lubio (2. November 2007)

Weis jemand obs ne MP-demo ist?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. November 2007)

sli schrieb:


> Um 20 Uhr wird die Demo verfügbar sein


Offenbar nicht.


----------



## sYntaX (2. November 2007)

Man ey. Wehe wenn A wieder so eine Masche mit Verschieben o.a. abzieht -.-


----------



## JimBeam (2. November 2007)

Hab vorhin irgendwo gelesen das die Demo am 9 November rauskommt, naja man muss schon ziemlich naiv sein um die Release Daten von EA zu glauben. Oder war nicht mal das ganze Game für den 31.10 geplant?


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Offenbar nicht.



ist wahrscheinlich kein verlust für die spielewelt


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

> Zitat von *dodge16*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Obs echt ist???
dit: http://www.gamedemos.de/index.php?show=newsdetails&nid=5090


----------



## McZonk (2. November 2007)

Dann auch hier mal wieder nen Finger   Warten wirs ab. Wie immer: Die Demo ist ja eh kein "Muss" für den Hersteller. Habe eh grad noch mit Crysis genug zu tun :p


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

Boah ich sitzt hier wie auf Kohlen... ich will endlich die Demo haben. 

EG


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Ja ich auch!!!!!!!!!!! Ich glaub nicht dran das die verschoben wird, dann hätten die es schon auf der Site stehen oder so. Bleibt nur warten *grummel*

dit: Es gab gerade kurzeitig einen PS Ordner auf dem EA FTP, spricht dafür das sie gerade die Demo hochladen.


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

Jep habe gerade das gelesen:

EA füllt in diesem Moment grade einige Server mit der Demo. Das Problem: Wird in Amerika veröffentlicht und wir müssen Bit für Bit über den Teich saugen. Was dann wirklich ab geht sagen wir euch wenn wir es wissen. Ich möchte auch nochmal darauf hinweisen dass wir euch Neuigkeiten als offiziell mitteilen wenn uns diese auch schriftlich von EA vorliegen.

*freu*

EG


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Ich ziehe!!!!!! Aber nur mit 12k


----------



## C.McRae (2. November 2007)

das ist doch schwachsinn...bei mir zieht er auch mit 10-14 kb....ist doch ein witz..


----------



## push@max (2. November 2007)

Link?:wink:


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

ftp://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/NFS/prostreet oder
ftp://159.153.197.74/pub/demos/NFS/prostreet/
sind aber zZt überlastet


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

hier stand eine negative aussage gegenüber EA welche entfernt werden musste


----------



## EGThunder (2. November 2007)

Wie groß ist denn die Demo?

EG


----------



## push@max (2. November 2007)

So wird das nichts mit dem Download :sm_B-$:...hoffentlich ist die Demo morgen auf paar Servern bei uns...:sm_B-):, sogar bei Crysis hats besser funktioniert!


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

795MB. Hab jetzt den Downloadmanager angeworfen, da sieht es besser aus, er zieht jetzt mit 50K


----------



## V8Actros (2. November 2007)

sauge schwankend zwischen 15kb - 30kb


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Hat sich auf knapp 70k gesteigert danke Downloadmanager


----------



## lubio (3. November 2007)

Hier gibts Mirrows!!!
http://www.nfsplanet.com/nfsps_demo.php

bei filefront zieh ich mit voller Bandbreite.


----------



## Shady (3. November 2007)

lubio schrieb:


> bei filefront zieh ich mit voller Bandbreite.



Danke, ist der schnellste den ich probiert hab. Zwar nich max. Speed, aber immerhin noch 1MiB/s.


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

Aufgewacht und Demo war da  Installier gerade


----------



## EGThunder (4. November 2007)

Ich finde das Spiel klasse, zwar gibt die Demo nicht all zuviel her, aber die Grafik ist Bombe der Sound ist auch gut und das Gameplay ist voll mein Ding, wird also gekauft, stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob für PC oder Wii. *g*

EG


----------



## push@max (6. November 2007)

Ich kann das nicht ganz beurteilen, weil ich keine Wii habe, aber gibt es nicht massive Grafikunterschiede zwischen Wii und PC?? Das was ich Laden gesehen habe, konnte mit dem PC überhaupt nicht mithalten.


----------



## BrainRunner (6. November 2007)

Hab die Demo mal gesaugt, weil ich sie zufällig bei gamershell gesehen habe.
Abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel irgendwie extrem schlecht läuft, warum auch immer (muss auf 1280x960 ohne Details runter *plemplem*) - ist der Reiz nicht allzu hoch. Bleib wohl doch bei MW, gefällt irgendwie besser.

EDIT: Feedback-Thread jetzt erst entdeckt.


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

Jetzt hab ich mal den alten Thread hier rausgekrammt, weil ich jetzt ProStreet nachholen möchte. 

Und zwar ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Spiel bei mir mit konstaten 30fps läuft...im Internet hab ich gelesen das das Spiel einen Framelimiter hat.

Nun meine Frage, kann man den auschalten?


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage, kann man den auschalten?


Das nicht, aber der kommt erst mit dem ersten Patch. Du musst das Spiel nur in der Verkaufsversion belassen und du hast soviele FPS, wie deine Graka hergibt.  

Mir jedenfalls, waren die 30 FPS in PS immer viel zu wenig, um das Spiel als 100 %ig flüssig wahrzunehmen ...

@ Topic
Na endlich ist es soweit! Ich und meine HD4870 können es kaum noch abwarten.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Na endlich ist es soweit! Ich und meine HD4870 können es kaum noch abwarten.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich glaub Du hast da etwas missverstanden...das hier der 1 Jahr alte *ProStreet* Thread 

Für Undercover wird es leider keine Demo geben.


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2008)

Oh verdammt. Da war ich wohl im falschen Thread unterwegs ... 

Aber immerhin passt meine Aussage auch auf das Release von Undercover.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Aber immerhin passt meine Aussage auch auf das Release von Undercover.



Wie jetzt, kommt eine Demo zu Undercover?


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

Echt geil, ich kann jetzt ProStreet auf 1280x1024, 4AA, alles @Hoch auf 90 bis 100fps zocken...einfach nur Sahne


----------



## da_Fiesel (6. November 2008)

löl,
pro street war das schlimmste, ödeste NFS was ich je gezockt hab 
Ich hoff von ganzen herzen das EA mal wieder sowas wie most wanted gemacht hat, die anzeichen da für sin ja richtig gut


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Echt geil, ich kann jetzt ProStreet auf 1280x1024, 4AA, alles @Hoch auf 90 bis 100fps zocken...einfach nur Sahne



da kannst du gleich auf 8AA schalten, was selbst bei Fallout 3 locker für flüssige Frames(@1680x1050) sorgt...die HD4870 ist sehr gutmütig..


----------



## push@max (7. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> da kannst du gleich auf 8AA schalten, was selbst bei Fallout 3 locker für flüssige Frames(@1680x1050) sorgt...die HD4870 ist sehr gutmütig..



mehr als 4x kann man nicht auswählen...


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2008)

geht es nicht im CCC einzustellen? aber im Prog dann auf 4aa stellen?


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, kommt eine Demo zu Undercover?


Ne, ich meinte eher, dass ich und meine HD4870 auch das Release von Undercover nicht mehr abwarten können ...  

@ Topic
Ja im Game kann man 4x AA einstellen und im CCC 8x AA. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Graka meist den AA-Modus darstellt, der im Game eingestellt wurde. Der CCC-AA-Modus findet in vielen Spielen nur Anwendung, wenn man im Spielemenü kein AA einstellen kann.

MfG, boss3D


----------

